# Leopold Diorama



## Dave621955

I started this a few years ago as just the Leopold then thought maybe with a locomotive, then maybe with a car -- well the list of completed equipment has grown so I should get moving on the diorama itself. I have an older thread as the 1/35 Leopold (I think) that should show most of the stuff going on this. I removed several of the original hill type things and have replaced them with plaster cast rocks and cliffs which look much more realistic. I've contoured the surface a bit more using celuclay?? which gives a nice base to add grass and things. The first picture shows the base and a couple of pieces a few months ago and the following pictures shows the last weeks progress.


----------



## BOXIE

Nice work. I look forward to future pictures.


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks BOXIE, it's my first dio -- should have probably started a bit smaller.
I've had a some free time to spend in the model room. The rocks and bluffs and such have been stained and sealed. I still have to add a bit more detail to them. The base has been painted the under colors of green and brown, now to add bushes, grass, dirt and whatever.








































later .. Dave


----------



## Dave621955

Laying it out before the final weathering and epoxying stuff in place.
















































later Dave


----------



## SJF

Wow, that looks fantastic! 

This inspires me to want to get back into WWII armor again. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Jafo

That's pretty cool


----------



## Dave621955

I have it just about finished. A bit more details and weathering, some dull coat here and there and ready for the contest next Saturday.


----------



## Dave621955

a couple more pics..


----------



## Havok69

Wow - I'm a sci-fi guy, but that is incredible! Definitely has me thinking I might try my hand at some of the military stuff out there. 

That doesn't look like it breaks down at all - must be real fun to transport...


----------



## davidminiatures

looks great, will you be adding some ageing and distressing?


----------



## Dave621955

Thanks for the comments guys. It's been a fun although a bit overwhelming project that I'll NEVER do again. Smaller one in the works but with 3 guys, 3 kits not 63 guys, 28 kits. As for more weathering I did a subtle weathering and that's enough for this one for now. As with my 1/35 Dora build I had posted here this will sit on a shelf covered with a sheet until someone comes along that wants to buy them (that would be nice) and then they can add to my work all they want.

Thanks again for all the comments. Dave


----------



## BOXIE

Pretty fabulous job.


----------



## aurora fan

I can't stop looking at all the details! Excellent!


----------

